
What Pigeons Teach Us About Love - elorant
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/what-pigeons-teach-us-about-love
======
Geee
"I have been feeding pigeons, thousands of them for years. But there was one,
a beautiful bird, pure white with light grey tips on its wings; that one was
different. It was a female. I had only to wish and call her and she would come
flying to me. I loved that pigeon as a man loves a women, and she loved me. As
long as I had her, there was a purpose to my life."

\- Nikola Tesla

